
McDonald’s plans to bring AI voice technology to its drive-thrus - fortran77
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/10/mcdonald-plans-to-bring-ai-voice-technology-to-its-drive-thrus/
======
metalliqaz
AI voice technology is bad enough on the phone with <insert megabank here>
without physically waiting for the car in front to stumble through trying to
get the machine to understand that they want bbq sauce instead of ketchup.

------
ohiovr
Now we can use machines to get our orders wrong.

------
rolph
lets start handing written notes to human employees. that cuts the Ai voice
surveillance out of the picture, and makes it clear as crystal what you want
for junkfood. or even provide a keypad matrix like the junkfood vending
machines, so employees only have to concentrate on cooking and getting the
order from the grill to the correct customer.

if McD cant do that then, i can go elsewhere and forget about them, but i did
that a long time ago. What does thier food taste like anyways is it still the
same?

~~~
fortran77
That doesn't solve the problem of a driver in a car.

And we're not discussing the quality or whether or not you like their food.
We're talking about replacing people with continuous speech recognition. Many
people choose to and enjoy eating there. If you don't, that's fine too.

~~~
rolph
so does it taste the same as it used to some time ago? and i dont see why a
driver in a car is incapable of providing a meal order by keypad. perhaps you
could elaborate on your opinion?

